# Speed queen washer



## Rob711 (Apr 8, 2019)

anyone have one? They seem mostly commercial, like the same as the ones in apartments or dorms. My sister has one, is happy with it.  Like everything else the older, pre 2018 I believe were better than new model. Don’t win awards as far as high efficiency goes but if it last 15 years, supposedly built for 25. Built in USA that’s a thought factor. About 1000 new. Let’s hear it


----------



## twd000 (Apr 8, 2019)

I picked up a gently used Speed Queen washer and dryer set locally off Craigslist last year. Simple design, mechanical controls, incredibly heavy duty. Getting them down the basement steps with a hand cart was not fun. I expect a couple decades of use at least


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 9, 2019)

I believe I have seen recent threads on forums that Speed Queen switched to a newer design in recent years and the new ones are not as durable as the old ones.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Apr 9, 2019)

Washing machines were recently discussed on a car web site I frequent.  Someone posed the following:

"I recommended Speed Queen to all of my clients. NO, it doesn't come in fancy colors. NO, they don't have 90 settings (of which you will use 2 maybe 3). YES, they will last seemingly forever."

and

"For one thing they aren't pretty or available in fancy colors. They come in white and one model line just came out with electronic controls! They are used a lot on commercial laundromats. Aren't owned by a larger conglomerate. Since they are old sold at dealers, they don't get a lot of exposure at Home Depot or Lowes.

Yes built like an Oreck or a Volvo 240. Simple, basic, gets the job done."

Made me check the appliance store in the neighboring town: https://www.hudsonappliance.com/_CGI/SEARCH3.HTML?MAN_SORT=SPQ&MINOR=LAUND:WASHT.

I'm definitely going to check them out when our 16-year-old washer and dryer need replacement.

Doing laundry this morning.


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 9, 2019)

https://www.consumeraffairs.com/homeowners/speed-queen.html


----------



## PaulOinMA (Apr 9, 2019)

Just scanned reviews for all washers.  Think I'll go back to beating my clothes against a rock by a river.


----------



## MTY (Apr 9, 2019)

A few years ago the old washer died.  I bought a new Maytag not understanding that the water feed system in most washers had been changed to timed rather than quantity measuring system.  The Maytag went to Habitat within a year.  I bought a Speed Queen. 

On city water with 50 or 60 pounds of pressure, the new systems work fine.  On a well with about half that amount of water pressure, they do not work very well.  Speed Queen retains the old metering method.  Last spring, I purchased a Speed Queen dryer when the old dryer gave up the ghost.


----------



## semipro (Apr 10, 2019)

MTY said:


> A few years ago the old washer died.  I bought a new Maytag not understanding that the water feed system in most washers had been changed to timed rather than quantity measuring system.  The Maytag went to Habitat within a year.  I bought a Speed Queen.
> 
> On city water with 50 or 60 pounds of pressure, the new systems work fine.  On a well with about half that amount of water pressure, they do not work very well.  Speed Queen retains the old metering method.  Last spring, I purchased a Speed Queen dryer when the old dryer gave up the ghost.


I've always assumed that there is some water level sensor in the tub that determines how much water is needed.  Timing alone doesn't make much sense unless there is a pressure regulator that drops inlet pressure to some level lower than that expected at the wall supply.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Apr 10, 2019)

City water pressure in the section of town I'm in has very high water pressure.  There's a step-down valve in the basement where the water comes into the house.  Replaced when I got a new water heater last time.

I was thinking again about washers yesterday morning.  Out no-frills Maytags have been great for 16 years so far.  Would probably just get them again.  It's just the two of us, so we're not doing a huge amount of laundry.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Apr 10, 2019)

MTY said:


> …  the water feed system in most washers had been changed to timed rather than quantity measuring system …



Hmmm … wonder if that's why the washer in the house we bought on OBX never fills with a lot of water..


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 10, 2019)

Many new washing machines use minimal water especially the horizontal axis units. 

I will stick with my Staber, its just runs


----------



## Rob711 (Apr 10, 2019)

speed queen never seemed to get great reviews. I suspect bc there commercial machines. So ugly and probably louder then new domestic machines. I’m hunting for a clean older model. Thanks for the replies


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 12, 2019)

They changed the design radically.  It's not the same speed queen that won their reputation.   Lots of YouTube videos on them.  

We ended up going with a commercial duty Maytag.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 13, 2019)

We did a ton of research when our washer quit and the most earth shattering idea to us is that top loaders might have a 3 cubic foot tub, but were only designed to be filled like 2.5 cubic feet.  I started looking for really large tubs, because my idea of washing clothes involves packing as much into the tub as possible and I knew 2.5 cut ft want going to cut it with my habits that realistically werent going to change.  The sales guy thought I was nuts.  

He mentioned front loaders with a 3 cu ft tub were ment to be packed with 3 cu ft, plus as much as you could shove in there.  

From that moment the search shifted and we ended up with a mid level maytag front loader.

Does it wash any better?  No idea.  I dont think one could ever make that judgement with the speed I wear out clothes.  But the wife hasn't mentioned anything wrong with her fine washibles.


----------



## heat seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

I second the salesman's saying you can pack a front loader. I have often jammed mine full, and the clothes come out clean as can be. Some of my jeans get pretty dirty. If I do pack it full, the only drawback is sometimes some of the clothes get tangled, so I have to untangle a few items as I take them out. 

Not to jinx myself, but our Maytag is about 12 years old, and does 4 loads a week.


----------



## Sodbuster (Apr 18, 2019)

After going through 2 Whirlpool Duets in under 3 years due front bearing failure. we got rid of them and went with Speed Queen top loaders, and have never been happier. It would have cost $700 to repair the front bearing, when a new washer was $1000. Repair guy told me be happy mine is under warranty. His next visit, he has to go tell a guy the same news, and he is 2 months out of warranty.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 19, 2019)

When did you buy your speed queen?   If more than 2 years ago, you got one of the older versions.   Which, by all accounts, were awesome.


----------



## Sodbuster (Apr 19, 2019)

We bought our Speed Queens about 5 years ago. The advise I got from the repairman was to find an old top loader and run it till it dies. That's what he does. and he can repair them! Problem with the new ones is that they got too fancy and complicated. What I like about my SQ's is that all the electronics are manual and can be accessed by removing two screws. They do use a lot more water, but I'm on a well so I really don't care.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 20, 2019)

Sodbuster said:


> After going through 2 Whirlpool Duets in under 3 years due front bearing failure. we got rid of them and went with Speed Queen top loaders, and have never been happier. It would have cost $700 to repair the front bearing, when a new washer was $1000. Repair guy told me be happy mine is under warranty. His next visit, he has to go tell a guy the same news, and he is 2 months out of warranty.



It's funny because I've read many reports of the Duets being problematic, but our washing machine was bought in the early 2000s and I only had to replace one part which I was able to fix myself with a buddy for around $30. Not sure if I was lucky . . . or am on borrowed time.


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 20, 2019)

The economics of appliance repair just doesn't make sense. I seriously doubt an appliance repair man can turn the key on his ignition for less than $75 an hour and odds are its a minimum 4 hours to fix an appliance if he has the right part with him. If he needs to order a part lets be real charitable and say that the initial visit is 3 hours. He now needs to order the part probably burning up another hour and then go back and chew up another 4 hours installing it.  The home owner is looking at a $300 to $600 bill. Unless its defective and under warranty where the manufacturer is footing the bill, its makes a lot more sense to go buy a new shinier prettier model.

My Staber is a commercial machine minus a coin mech, they supply a detailed owners manual with complete service procedures and explain up front they sell direct and have no dealers or service men. All the controls are mechanical timers and switches and the drum is stainless steel . There isn't a transmission, it uses a variable speed drive that is plug and play.  Therefore its designed to be repaired by the homeowner. Yes I paid more for it when I bought it 25 years ago but it still runs like new.  It also has a high speed spin so the clothes come out super dry.


----------



## paulnlee (Apr 20, 2019)

Your times are way off for an initial diagnosis unless the tech is not competent. I only work on three brands(hi-end) and usually know the problem before I run the call. The problem is parts cost + shipping from the manufacturer.


----------



## gabenson (May 20, 2019)

Two years ago., we replaced our Whirlpool with a Speed Queen top loader and so far we have no complaints.


----------

